# Super vertical leap machine



## blond bomber (Feb 14, 2003)

My coach told me today that the supercat machine is one of the best, if not _the_ best, thing you can use to increase your vertical leap. He said that the man who invented it, did it for his son when he was in 9th grade. The boy worked diligently with it, and by his senior year, he had gone from his 9th grade 19 inch vertical to a 48 inch one!  
Is this machine really that great?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 14, 2003)

Can't say I've ever seen one?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 14, 2003)

so... whats it called again?

i did a google search for "vertical leap machine" and "supercat machine"... didnt come up with anything. :/


----------



## BirdyBirdMan (Feb 14, 2003)

*http://web.iwebcenters.com/powernetics2/host.html*

http://web.iwebcenters.com/powernetics2/host.html

this is legit, its sweeeeeet


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: http://web.iwebcenters.com/powernetics2/host.html*



> _*Originally posted by BirdyBirdMan *_
> http://web.iwebcenters.com/powernetics2/host.html
> 
> this is legit, its sweeeeeet



geez... with all that weight on your shoulders, coming down from a jump must be a bitch on your ankles.


----------



## andy51 (Feb 15, 2003)

i want the attacker for my h.s. weight room. thats awesome for lineman!!


----------



## blond bomber (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks for the site, bbman. i searched multiple searches for the thing and couldn't find one site.


----------



## TheStuff (Feb 18, 2003)

whoa, we have one of these things in our weight room for high school but I've gone in there once and I thought it was a thing for calfs.  Wow, I must have looked like a dumbass.  I just took a look at the other once, and we have the neck one too.  I saw it in there but never knew how it worked.  lol  Good thing I don't work out in my school gym anymore.  Our gym is horrible anyways.  Everything is ripped up and it's not even a gym, it's just a strip outside under our stands with about 10 machines lined up and that's all, lol.


----------



## blond bomber (Feb 21, 2003)

don't feel so bad, the stuff. the machine can also be used for calves.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2003)

why not just do squats? 

that machine appears to be a 'squat simulator', no?


----------



## blond bomber (Feb 22, 2003)

kind of like a squat machine. but, i don't think it is very safe to jump into the air with a 250+ lbs. bar on your back. this machine makes it safe to do just that.


----------

